# Möchte mich und meinen Teich vorstellen



## Candira (10. Apr. 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!

letztes Jahr im Herbst  bin ich in ein kleines Häuschen gezogen, wo ein Gartenteich vorhanden war. 

Nach  dem harten Winter gab es einen kompletten Frühjahrsputz und nun sieht mein Teich so aus:









2 große Seerosen haben es überlebt, meine beiden Teichfrösche auch und es schwimmen auch 5 Goldfische drin. 

Im Teich gibt es außerdem noch __ Wasserläufer und __ Schwimmkäfer. 


Da ich doch Anfänger bin, habe ich mich hier angemeldet um Wissen zu tanken und mich auszutauschen. 

LG Candira


----------



## KingLui (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Möchte mich und meinen Teich vorstellen*

Hallo Candira  

und   :Willkommen2 hier im Forum!!!!!

Na dann wünsch ich dir noch viel Spass beim Lernen!!!!!! 

Und wenn du fragen hast einfach raus damit....  hier gibt es viele Kompetente 
und sehr nette Leute die dir Helfen können


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Möchte mich und meinen Teich vorstellen*

Hallo Candira und :willkommen

Als erstes solltest du die Teichfolie verschwinden lassen. Die mag die UV-Strahlung der Sonne gar nicht und sieht auch irgendwie nicht schön aus.
Wie du das machen kannst steht z.B. hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/65/


----------



## Candira (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Möchte mich und meinen Teich vorstellen*

Danke Uwe 


Das mit der Folie stört mich auch, also geh ich mal lesen.....


----------



## Candira (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Möchte mich und meinen Teich vorstellen*

Nun möchte ich auch näher auf meinen Teich eingehen. 

Wenn ich Eure so sehe, merke ich, er ist noch nicht optimal, aber es ist mein Erster und ich werde noch einige Verbesserungen vornehmen. 

Als wir das Häuschen letztes Jahr kauften, sah der Teich so aus:


----------



## Candira (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Möchte mich und meinen Teich vorstellen*

Wir mussten aber erstmal das Haus komplett renovieren, inkl. neuem Fußboden und die
Generalreinigung war auch nicht von Pappe, so daß ich die Poolgrobreinigung erst im September erledigen konnte. 
Auch die Uferzone wurde in Angriff genommen.

Dann sah der Teich so aus:


----------



## Candira (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Möchte mich und meinen Teich vorstellen*

Im Herbst wurden dann die Straßenbäume beschnitten und dabei fiel den Arbeiter ein Ast in den
Teich, die Folie bekam ein Loch und der Teich lief aus evil

Bis die Versicherung endlich grünes Licht zur Reparatur gab, hatten wir 50 cm Schnee 

Letzte Woche kam dann endlich eine Teichbaufirma und hat den Teich repariert. 

Meine beiden __ Frösche Pat und Patachon haben den Winter überlebt, die Goldfische leider nicht.


----------



## Candira (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Möchte mich und meinen Teich vorstellen*

Es gab dann noch eine neue Filterpumpe, die in dem Bottich auf dem Betonblock steht. 

Fische sind auch wieder drin (5 Goldies) und die __ Frösche haben wieder ihr Reich in Besitz genommen. 

2 große Seerosen hab ich wieder eingesetzt und statt des Schilfs gibt es noch eine Seerose,
die aber erst im Mai eingesetzt wird. Am rand hab ich erstmal nur Sumpfdotterblumen.  

Den Fischen geht es sehr gut, man sieht sie rumschwimmen. 

Ach so, der Teich wurde mit Regenwasser gefüllt, das ich aus einem Riesenpool entnommen 
habe, der hinten auf dem Grundstück steht. Dort hat sich über sieben Jahre lang das Regenwasser gesammelt 
und es ist ein Biotop für Wasserlebewesen. __ Schwimmkäfer, __ Wasserläufer und vieles mehr tummeln sich darin. 
Dieses Wasser inkl. der Tierchen ist nun im Teich. Das Wasser im Pool hinten ist sehr klar ohne Algen. 

Ich persönlich finde den Teich jetzt besser, vor allem, weil die Folie verklebt wurde und nun 
keine Falten mehr drin sind, das war ja vorher fürchterlich. 
Nun werde ich noch einiges umsetzten, was ich hier so alles gelesen habe, damit sich die 
Fische und die Frösche auch so richtig wohl fühlen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Möchte mich und meinen Teich vorstellen*

Hallo Candira,
herzlich willkommen hier bei den Teichverrückten.
Ich habe gesehen, (Beitrag 6) daß bei Dir 2 Hunde aus dem Teich Wasser schlabbern.....
Hast Du hinsichtlich Folie bestimmte Maßnahmen getroffen, daß die "Hundekrallen" Dir da nicht (gleich wieder) Löcher reinpieksen?
Wir aben ebenfalls Hunde und unsere dürfen nicht mit den Pfoten in den Teich, geschweige denn schwimmen, obwohl sie absolut wasser-verrückt sind,


----------



## axel (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Möchte mich und meinen Teich vorstellen*

Hallo Candira

Herzlich Willkommen

Na das sind ja Teichbauer :? Die haben ja nicht mal ne Pflanzen Zohne mit angelegt .
Da kannst Du nun nur reichlich Unterwasserpflanzen und Schwimmblattpflanzen in den Teich setzen die die Nährstoffe verbrauchen . Die sichtbare Folie würd ich noch mit einer Ufermatte abdecken ( wegen UV Schutz). Vielleicht kommen dann an der Ufermatte die Kleinlebewesen in und aus dem Teich .


lg
axel


----------



## Candira (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Möchte mich und meinen Teich vorstellen*

Eva-Maria, die Hunde dürfen nicht mehr an den Teich, hab das vordere Grundstück nun mit 
einem Zaun abgeteilt, hinten ist genug Platz für die Wuffel 

Axel, ich bin grad auf der Suche nach Ufermatten, vielleicht auch mit Pflanztaschen. 
Leider sind meine finanziellen Möglichkeiten begrenzt, aber wer suchet, der findet. 

Bei den Pflanzen schau ich auch gerade...


----------



## axel (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Möchte mich und meinen Teich vorstellen*

Hallo Candria

Stell doch mal ne Sucheanfrage im Flohmarkt . Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Reste zu liegen . Sehr breit ist ja Dein Folienstreifen über dem Wasser nicht .
Die Ufermatte kannste dann mit Innotec Kleber auf die Folie kleben .
Pflanztaschen wärn ne gute Idee . Kannste ja mit Angelsehne auch selbst aufnähen 

lg
axel


----------

